# Caliper lockup



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Doing the fronts should have no effect on the rears. Do you normally use and did you set the parking brake? May want to pull the rears and check the pads and sliders. Most inner pads have tits which sit in slots in the rear pistons.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I believe you have ratcheting rear calipers. The rear caliper also acts as a emergency brake. Is your emergency brake slightly applied? If not, maybe you pressing in the front caliper pistons in may have made the rear extend out a bit. In 38 years of working on cars I have never seen that but it doesn't mean it can't happen. If that is the case, you’re going to have to remove the rear calipers and "screw in" the pistons. They have special tools for that. If you don't know how to do this, you may damage the ratcheting pistons. You just can't push them in as you can with the front. If you do screw them in, not much though, remember to line up the knotch in the piston with the knotch on the rear pad.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Is the fluid level too full? 

My father inlaws truck did this, he was low on fluid and added some, then changed the pads, instead of opening the bleeder while compressing the piston he just pushed it in. Everything worked fine until things warmed up, pads started hanging up and dragging. We removed some fluid and it's been fine since.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

First initial thought was emergency brake so I fiddle with it and took a test drive. Still heating up. I did have the brake fluid reservoir cap off when compressing piston but never used the bleeder on the caliper. I just bought the tool used to crank in the back caliper. So I'll check that out tonite after work and see if it's frozen.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

Just took off back caliper and it seems somehow the pin in the pad came out of the groove in the piston cause them to stay tight. Not sure exactly how changing the front pads may have caused this, but it did.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Pads don't have pins. We had several Civics, have 2011 now. Not sure what came loose but good you found the cause. 
It's just a freak accident. **** happens.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

The pin is on the inside pad on the back side of the pad where the shim goes. It's only on the rear 
Pads. It lines up on the detent in the caliper piston for proper ebrake function


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry, brother, but you do not have "pins". 

http://estore.honda.com/honda/parts...ail.asp?m=2009-civic-2-lx-5mt&sn=&b=B++19&dl=


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

If he has rear disc brakes with integral parking brake (built into the caliper), then yes, there is a 'pin' or small protrusion from the inner brake pad that fits into the tooling slot on the caliper piston. Ford Five Hundreds, Fusions, newer Taurus, and so on all use the same setup.

The diagram you linked to is for drum brakes.


----------

